# Video Game Furs



## ellaerna (Oct 8, 2017)

We all know how much Sonic has influenced the fandom, but what about other games? Does anyone have any fun characters or sonas based around other video game creatures and races? And I'm not just talking about regular anthros who have been written into the game's story, but actual in-game fantasy/scifi species that have been used to make oc's. 

I know I've seen a few Lynels from LoZ:BotW on the main site. And I think there's a race of anthro cat people in.. Dragon Age? Maybe?

Personally, right now I'm heavily contemplating an anthropomorphic crystal lizard from Dark Souls.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 8, 2017)

PC master race, reporting in. Tempted to get a 144Hz screen, for an even better gaming experience.

My Fursona Drake is influenced by the game Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Some of his background is influenced by Old Norse, especially the naming. His country's theme is more Nordic in nature, and so are the two/three countries neighboring his.

Full name is Drake Blár Valdyr, from the Kaldr Kingdom.





His species is pretty generic. His looks(more specifically, his arm) and background/back story however, is not.

He lost his arm from the elbow in war, and replaced it with an NCPL: Nerve-Connected Prosthetic Limb. Think a bit like Fullmetal Alchemist's automail, just advanced like in Deus Ex: Human Revolution. The sensitivity in his right arm is just as good(or bad, depending on what may happen) as if he had a normal arm.

I could really go into detail, but will stop there, so I don't bore other forum members.

Drake in essence, represent me a lot, as we have a lot of similarities in terms of experiences, opinions, and dare I say it, shit luck in the love department.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> PC master race, reporting in. Tempted to get a 144Hz screen, for an even better gaming experience.
> 
> My Fursona Drake is influenced by the game Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Some of his background is influenced by Old Norse, especially the naming. His country's theme is more Nordic in nature, and so are the two/three countries neighboring his.
> 
> ...


Neat, though not exactly what I had in mind.
Drake (to me) feels a bit more like a furry that got written into the Deus Ex world. I was thinking more along the lines of using races/species found in video games to make furry characters.
Still cool though. Loved the aesthetic of those games.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh God. I just realized I completely forgot about pokefurs. They're everywhere in this fandom.


----------



## Huluvoo (Oct 8, 2017)

The majority of my gaming is done on my phone right now since I'm busy between work and college, but when I'm home and relaxing, I use my PS3


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 9, 2017)

Defiantly PC for the indie games, I've been playing a lot of Holdfast: Nations at War recently. There's something so wonderful about charging an army of line infantry and spearing them upon the French Eagle Standard while screaming "Vive Le France!"

Other than that, I don't think there are too many furry characters in video games I like, most come from film and TV, things like Fantastic Mr. Fox and Disney's Robin Hood.
Actually, come to think of it, Tooth and Tail is a great little RTS that I'd recommend looking at, even just for the art work.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 9, 2017)

PC and Xbox player here, though now my PC hardware has improved massively I've been using that more than the console recently. As for furry characters in video games, they re pretty much non-existent in the games I play save a bit of Skyrim, Starbound and Armello, and those are fairly obvious.


----------

